# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 25 ابريل 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ – ﻣﻊ “ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ .”






“ﺩﺭﺩﺷﺔ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻗﺼﻴﺮﺓ ﺟﻤﻌﺖ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﺎﻕ ﺑﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻷﻳﺴﺮ


ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ، ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻋﺪّﺓ ﺟﻮﺍﻧﺐ ﺗﺨﺺّ
ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻳﺔ .”
• ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﺎﻕ | ﻣﻴﻤﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ .
■ﺍﻻﺳﻢ ﻛﺎﻣﻼً؟ !
“- ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺧﻤﻴﺲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻧﻤﺮﺓ .”
■ ﺍﻟﻄﻘﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﻀﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ “ ﺟﺎﺋﺤﺔ ﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ ” ؟ !
“- ﺻﻼﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﻳﺢ .. ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺃﺫﻫﺐ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺔ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ
ﻟﺪﻱ ﺟﻠﺴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻷﺻﺤﺎﺏ .”
■ ﻭﺟﺒﺔ ﺑﺘﺤﺒﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ؟ !
“- ﺍﻟﻌﺼﻴﺪﺓ ﺑﻤﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻨﻌﻴﻤﻴﺔ .”
■ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺯﺍﻣﻠﺘﻪ؟ !
“ ﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ” .. ﻭﺃﻳﻀﺎً “ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻲ، ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ،
ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ، ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ، ﻋﻼﺀ ﻓﻴﻴﺮﺍ، ﻭﺑﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ .”
■ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺗﻤﻨﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺠﻮﺍﺭﻩ؟ !
“- ﺑﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻗﻠﻖ .”
■ ﻟﻤﻦ ﺗﺴﻤﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﺎﺀ؟ !
- ﻓﺮﻗﺔ “ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻼﺩ .”
■ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺗﺸﺠﻌﻪ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺎً؟ !
“- ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ .”
■ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﺎﻟﺐ؟ !
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ “ﺍﺩﻳﻠﻲ .”
■ﻓﺎﻛﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ؟
“-ﺍﺩﻳﻠﻲ ” ﺃﻳﻀﺎً .
■ ﺃﻗﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ؟ !
“-ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ .”
■ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻵﻥ؟ !
“- ﺳﻴﻒ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ .”
■ ﺃﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﺣﻘﻘﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﻌﺪ؟ !
“- ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺣﻘﻘﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺘﺤﻘﻖ
ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻑ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ”.
■ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻴﺤﺔ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً؟ !
“ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ – ﻓﻴﻴﺮﺍ .”
■ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻟـ ” ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ” ؟ !
“ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ .”
■ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺗﻚ؟ !
“ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ .”
■ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺃﻭﻗﻌﺘﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ “ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﻈﺒﺎﻁ ”
ﻗﺎﺳﻴﺔ؟ !
“- ﻗﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻧﻌﻢ .”
“-ﻛﺎﻥ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﺧﻒ، ﺇﺫﺍ ﺗﻢ ﺗﻮﺿﻴﺢ ﺷﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﻭﻫﻞ ﺗﺴﺮﻱ
ﺩﺍﺧﻠﻴﺎً ﻭﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺎً، ﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻸﺳﻒ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﺗﻀﺢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ .”
■ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﻲ ﻋﻨﻚ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻇﺎﻟﻢ؟
“- ﻟﻠﺘﻮﺿﻴﺢ .. ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺷﻄﺒﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻟﻘﺪ ﺇﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﻓﺘﺮﺗﻲ،
ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ .. ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ
ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﺃﻋﻮﺩ ﻷﻗﻮﻝ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻲﺀٍ ﺑﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﻣﺴﻄﺮ ﻭﻣﻜﺘﻮﺏ .”
■ ﻣﺎﻫﻲ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ “ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ” ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ؟ !
“- ﺃﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﺠﻠﺖ ﺑﺨﺮﻭﺟﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ .”
“- ﺃﻭﻵ .. ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻴّﺪ، ﻣﻤﺎ ﺃﺩﻯ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ .. ﻭﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍً ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ .”
“- ﻭﺃﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﻭﻋﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺱ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ
ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻮﺳﻤﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ .”
■ ﺍﺷﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻟـ ” ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ” ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻚ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ – ﻓﻘﻂ -ﺻﻒ ﺷﻌﻮﺭﻙ؟ !
“ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻇﻞ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻋﻢ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻲّ .. ﻭﻟﻜﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﺍﻓﺘﻘﺪﻧﺎﻫﻢ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻭﻧﺄﻣﻞ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎً ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ .”
■ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﺒﺮ “ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﺎﻕ ” ؟ !
- ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﺮ ﻟﻤﻮﻗﻊ #“ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﺎﻕ ” ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﺔ ﻭﺃﺗﻤﻨﻰ
ﻟﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“لي كلارك” يرفض العودة للخرطوم.




تفيد متابعات “#سبورتاق” أن أزمة تحضيرات المريخ للنصف الثاني من الموسم تطورت بشكل مثير خلال الساعات الماضية بعد أن أرسل المدير الفني الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” اليوم خطاباً رسمياً للنادي عبر “الإيميل” يخطر فيه المسئولين بشكل رسمي بأنه لن يعود إلى الخرطوم حال لم يلتزم النادي بما تم الإتفاق عليه بعد مباراة “فيتا كلوب” الكونغولي بشأن إقامة معسكر إعدادي للنادي بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة لمعالجة المشاكل البدنية التي يعانيها الفريق وتحضيره بشكل مثالي لمباراتي “حي الوادي” و”الهلال” ومن ثم الدورة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز.


وكان “سبورتاق” أنفرد في وقتٍ سابق بخبر الضبابية التي تحيط بملف إعداد المريخ للنصف الثاني والإتجاه لإلغاء معسكر القاهرة رغم الإلتزام المسبق لرئيس النادي “آدم سوداكال” بإقامة المعسكر.

وبحسب متابعات “سبورتاق”، فإن ملف الإعداد في طريقه ليضع حداً لمسيرة المدرب “لي كلارك” في تدريب المريخ على خلفية إصرار “سوداكال” على إلغاء معسكر القاهرة ورفض المدرب الإنجليزي القاطع لهذه الخطوة وتأكيده على عدم الحضور لقيادة الإعداد حال أقيم بالخرطوم







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصر الدين حميدتي . جمعية المريخ سليمة .




 ننتظر قرار الفيفا بشأن مشكلة المريخ .

 إذا دعي الأمر سوف اترشح من جديد . 

سنعقد اجتماع بعد عيد الفطر . ملف المريخ اول الملفات .

سوداكال وقته انتهي ك رئيس للمريخ . 

الفيفا ستجتمع ب اللجنة الثلاثية .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحدي جديد لمنتخب صقور الجديان 




فيفا يعلن إجراء قرعة كأس العرب 2021 في قطر يوم الثلاثاء الساعة 8 مساء بتوقيت الخرطوم 
#ووااوواا
الدول المشاركة في بطولة العرب 
-السودان 
-مصر
-الجزائر
-قطر "الدولة المستضيفة"
-البحرين
-السعودية
-جزر القمر 
-العراق
-الكويت
-جيبوتي
-الأردن 
-ليبيا 
-لبنان 
-فلسطين
-جنوب السودان 
-سوريا
-الإمارات
-اليمن
-تونس
-الصومال
-المغرب 
-موريتانيا
-عمان









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مشاورات جديدة بين سوداكال ولي كلارك بشأن الإعداد


  مدرب المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

اتجاه لخوض المعسكر داخليًا.
أفادت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ رئيس المريخ آدم عبد الله سوداكال سيحسم مصير معسكر الفريق في القاهرة خلال الساعات المقبلة.



وأوضحت المصادر، أنّ ترتيبات السفر إلى مصر اكتملت، وينتظر أنّ يغادر الفريق، الثلاثاء.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أنّه برز اتجاه قوي بخوض معسكر داخلي بأكاديمية جهاز الأمن بسوبا أو مروي.
وينتظر أنّ يجري آدم عبد الله سوداكال اتصالاً جديدًا بالمدرب الإنجليزي للتشاور بشأن المعسكر الداخلي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						نصر الدين حميدتي في حوار مع (باج نيوز): مجلس المريخ مدته انتهت .. سوداكال متحايل وسنطبق القانون 

  نائب رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم ـ نصر الدين حميدتي ـ 


 

الخرطوم : باج نيوز
ازاح نائب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم نصر الدين حميدتي النقاب على عدد من  الملفات التي تسيطر على المشهد الرياضي واجاب على عدة تساؤلات خاصة تلك  المتعلقة بانتخابات باتحاد الكرة بالاضافة الى ما يثار بشان امكانية تمديد  عمر مجلس الادارة الحالي علاوة على قضية مجلس المريخ وموقفهم من ما يقوم به  رئيس الاتحاد .. الى التفاصيل:
# الهمس يدور بشان النشاط الرياضي في ظل جائحة كورونا؟



_  لم تعد الكورونا هي الداء الذي لا يمكن التعايش معه بالعكس اصبح من  الضرورة بمكان ان يتم التعايش مع الوباء وان يستمر النشاط وفق الاحترازات  المطلوبة وعموما جميع الانشطة الاخري تعمل وليس هناك توقف صالات الافراح  وملاعب الخماسيات والحفلات الجماهيرية جميع الاشياء تعمل وبالتالي النشاط  الرياضي ليس استثناء ويجب ان نستمر دون توقف حتى الجمعيات العمومية اعتقد  انه من الاهمية بمكان ان تعود للعب دورها الصحيح في المنظومة الرياضية.
# على ذكر الجمعيات العمومية، هل تفكر في الترشح مجدداً؟
_ انا لا افكر لوحدي وحتى لو انني املك الرغبة لا افعل ذلك ولا احبذ ان  اخرج واعلن ترشيحي من تلقاء نفسي بالعكس نحن لدينا مؤسسات كثيرة وهي التي  تساندنا ولو رات الاخيرة اننا الاجدر بتولي المنصب فنحن لها وبالعدم فانني  لا ارغب في الاعلان عن ترشيحي من منطلق نفسي.



# موقف الاتحاد في قضية المريخ ضبابي؟
موقفنا في ازمة نادي المريخ كان واضح والفيفا لم توافق على النظام  الاساسي وارسلت تعديلات وبالتالي لم تكن هناك موافقة من الاساس والنظام  الاساسي نحن لم نعترف به في الاتحاد وهذا من ضمن القرارات القوية التي  اتخذناها والفيفا امنت على خارطة طريق ويجب ان تنفذ، ولكن ما يجب ان نقوله  هو ان مجلس ادارة المريخ نفسه لم يساعدنا والمجموعة التي انشقت اصبحت الان  تنتقد في الاتحاد مع العلم بانها كانت سابقا مع سوداكال ودعمته، وعموما  بالنسبة لي مجلس المريخ انتهت فترته والفيفا لا تعترف به ولا يوجد اي خطاب  يدعم استمراريته ولكن الحديث عن خارطة الطريق وكان من المفترض حتى ابريل،  ولكن تحايل رئيس نادي المريخ ادم سوداكال على القرارات اثرت تاثير كبير في  مسار المريخ ونحن كمجلس ادارة للاتحاد مصرين على قراراتنا ومصرين على ان  الذي يمثل مجلس الادارة هي اللجنة الثلاثية التي يراسها اللواء عامر  والاخيرة اعترفت بالجمعية العمومية التي جرت بتاريخ 27 مارس وارسلت اعتراف  بذلك للفيفا وهذا ما جعل الاخيرة تتدخل وهذا مؤشر ايجابي وهناك معلومات يتم  الترويج لها من قبل المسؤولين بالمريخ وهي ليست صحيحة.
# الان ماذا ستفعلون لتطبيق القرارات؟
_ قرارات اللجنة الثلاثية ارسلت الى الفيفا ومن المفترض ان تستمتع  الاخيرة الى اللجنة الثلاثية مثلما استمتعت الى رئيس الاتحاد ورئيس النادي،  والان القضية اصبحت بين طرفين طرف يمثله اعضاء مجلس المريخ ولديهم محامي  وهناك طرف يمثله رئيس المريخ وكذلك طرف في الاتحاد من المفترض ان يمثله  اللجنة الثلاثية رغما عن ان الامين العام يظهر الان في العلن وكلف بجلب  خطابات من بعض الجهات .. وبالنسبة لي انا اري ان جمعية عمومية يوم 27 مارس  سليمة تماماً وقانونية وقصة انو جمعية بدون رئيس دا مبرر ما موضوعي مطلقاً.
# في حالة اصرار رئيس الاتحاد ماذا ستفعلون؟
_ ننتظر لنري ماذا سيحدث خاصة وان المحامي طلب الاستماع الى اللجنة  الثلاثية والافادات التي من المفترض ان تقدمها وبالتالي نحن في الاصل لدينا  اجتماع مجلس ادارة عقب عطلة عيد الفطر المبارك القادم وسنناقش فيه عدد من  الاجندة وستكون هذه القضية واحد من البنود التي سنري ماذا حدث فيها.
# متي ستنتهي دورتكم؟
_ شارفت على النهاية ومن المفترض ان تقام الانتخابات بتاريخ 30 اكتوبر  القادم ونحن في اخر اجتماع مجلس ادارة كونا اللجان العدلية وتمت اجازتها من  الجمعية العمومية والانتخابات قائمة في مواعيدها حتي لو استمر وباء  الكورونا لا يمنع هذا من قيام الانتخابات، نحن ضد التمديد ولو يوم واحد بعد  30 اكتوبر القادم ومن الامانة بمكان ان نرد الامانة لاهلها في مواعيدها  ولو كانت هناك فكرة من اي جهة او شخص بتاجيل هذه الانتخابات وتمديد عمر  المجلس الحالي نحن ضد هذا الاتجاه ويجب ان نحافظ على الديمقراطية ولا نعتقد  ان التمديد سيجعلنا نعمل شي جديد يجب ان ياتي اخرون ويقدموا الافضل  ويكملوا المسيرة وعلى هذا الاساس الانتخابات قائمة في موعدها.
# تبدو ضد التمديد نهائيا؟
_ نعم لاننا مكثنا اربعة سنوات وقدمنا كل ما نملك وبالتالي ليست هناك  اي موانع تمنع من قيام الجمعية القادمة لاي سبب كان حتي لا نظلم المجلس  القادم ويكون التمديد خصما عليه، الان نحن امامنا خمسة شهور ويجب ان نكمل  فيها جميع الملفات والكورونا ليست سببا مطلقا في العمل على تمديد عمر  المجلس الحالي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						سحب قرعة بطولة كأس العرب FIFA قطر ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،™ الثلاثاء المقبل 

   



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

تستضيف دار الأوبرا بالحي الثقافي كتارا الثلاثاء المقبل، 27 أبريل،  بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة قرعة بطولة كأس العرب FIFA ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،™، التي ينظمها  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) بالشراكة مع دولة قطر نهاية العام  الجاري، أي قبل نحو عام من استضافة البلاد لبطولة كأس العالم FIFA قطر  ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ¢™.
وستقام مراسم القرعة في تمام التاسعة مساءً بالتوقيت المحلي، وبحضور  محدود تماشياً مع الإجراءات الاحترازية للحد من انتشار وباء كوفيد-19.
ويشارك في منافسات البطولة 23 منتخباً عربياً، وتقام مبارياتها في ستة من  استادات مونديال قطر 2022، وقد استضاف عدد من هذه الاستادات مباريات ضمن  بطولات استضافتها دولة قطر في الآونة الأخيرة، بينما يشهد البعض الآخر  المراحل النهائية من أعمال البناء.



وتضم  قائمة الفرق المشاركة منتخبات قطر، البلد المستضيف، والجزائر والبحرين  وجزر القمر وجيبوتي ومصر والعراق والأردن والكويت ولبنان وليبيا وموريتانيا  والمغرب وعمان وفلسطين والسعودية والصومال وجنوب السودان والسودان وسوريا  وتونس والإمارات العربية المتحدة واليمن.
ومن المقرر الإعلان لاحقاً عن تفاصيل أكثر حول نظام البطولة وجدول المباريات.
يشار إلى أن بطولة كأس العرب FIFA قطر 2021™ تعد فرصة مثالية لاختبار  العمليات التشغيلية والمرافق قبيل منافسات النسخة الأولى من مونديال كرة  القدم في الشرق الأوسط والعالم العربي.



وستقام  المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس العرب في 18 ديسمبر المقبل، بالتزامن مع  اليوم الوطني لدولة قطر، والذي سيشهد بعدها بعام نهائي بطولة كأس العالم  FIFA قطر ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ¢™.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• ريال مدريد يواصل نتائجه المخيبة ويسقط في فخ التعادل امام ريال بيتيس 
• التعادل يحكم لقاء بلد الوليد وقادش .. وإلتشي يهزم ليفانتي ويغادر مراكز الهبوط
• نيوكاسل يعاقب ليفربول بتعادل قاتل.. وتشيلسي يحقق فوزًا ثمينًا على وست هام
• جنوى يتغلب على سبيزيا.. وهدف بهلواني يقود ساسولو لصعق سامبدوريا
• مبابي يفك شفرة ميتز ويقود باريس للصدارة .. وبريست يخطف فوزًا من سانت إيتيان
• ماينز يصفع بايرن ميونيخ .. ودورتموند ينعش طموحه الأوروبي بإسقاطه فولفسبورج
• أهلي جدة يضاعف جراح الشرطة.. شباب الأهلي يضرب أجمك بثلاثية في دوري الأبطال
• استقلال دوشبه الطاجكستاني يمطر شباك الهلال السعوذي برباعيه في دوري أبطال آسيا
• الأهلي يضرب إنبي بثلاثية في الدوري المصري.. وبيراميدز يثأر من الاتحاد في عقر داره 
• واتفورد يصعد إلى البريميرليج .. ملاك ليفربول يرفضون عرضا لبيعه مقابل 3 مليارات إسترليني
• الاتحاد الافريقي يرصد مليار دولار لتطوير البنية التحتية في القارة السمراء
• رسميا.. مانشستر سيتي يتعاقد مع البرازيلي الشاب كايكي مهاجم فلومينيسي
• توخيل: اكتسبنا ثقة قبل مواجهة الريال .. كونتي: بدأت من الصفر مع إنتر مثل اليوفي
• سيميوني: أتلتيكو المرشح الأول للقب .. مدرب بيلباو: الفوز على المتصدر سيمنحنا دفعة هائلة
• ألكانتارا: لا توجد كلمات تصف الإحباط .. كلوب: لا نستحق اللعب في دوري الأبطال
• ليوناردو: قرار مبابي لا يهمنا الآن .. إيمري: لم أر برشلونة بهذه القوة منذ فترة
• بيرلو: لدينا رغبة قوية في الانتقام.. ولست قلقا من تهديد اليويفا
• كومان: لدينا ميزة أمام أتلتيكو.. وأرى نفسي مدربا لبرشلونة الموسم المقبل
• ناتشو: لا أتخيل حياتي دون ريال مدريد .. إبرا: العمر مجرد رقم ولاعبو ميلان فهموا التضحية
• زيدان: سنقاتل حتى النهاية .. كارفاخال: بيتيس أرجعنا خطوة للخلف في صراع الليجا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 32


* وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) بيرنلي 13:00  beIN 2 Prem  الذهاب 1-2


* ليدز يونايتد (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 15:00  beIN 2 Prem  الذهاب 2-6


* أستون فيلا (-- : --) وست بروميتش 20:00  beIN 2 Prem  الذهاب 3-0


..................................................  .

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 32


* هويسكا (-- : --) خيتافي 14:00  beIN 1  الذهاب 0-1


* فياريال (-- : --) برشلونة 16:15  beIN 1  الذهاب 0-4


* إشبيلية (-- : --) غرناطة 18:30  beIN 1  الذهاب 0-1


* سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) أوساسونا 18:30  beIN 1  الذهاب 0-2


* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد 21:00  beIN 1  الذهاب 1-2


..................................................  .

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 33


* بينفينتو (-- : --) أودينيزي 12:30  beIN 3  الذهاب 2-0


* فيورنتينا (-- : --) يوفنتوس 15:00  beIN 4  الذهاب 3-0


* انتر ميلان (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 15:00  beIN 3  الذهاب 2-1


* كالياري (-- : --) روما 18:00  beIN 3  الذهاب 2-3


* أتلانتا (-- : --) بولونيا 20:45  beIN 3  الذهاب 2-2


..................................................  .

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 31


* لايبزيج (-- : --) شتوتجارت 15:30  SKY 1  الذهاب 1-0


* مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) أرمينيا بيليفيلد 18:00  SKY 1  الذهاب 1-0


..................................................  .

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 34


* نيس (-- : --) مونبلييه 13:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 1-3


* لانس (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك 15:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 1-1


* رين (-- : --) ديجون 15:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 1-1


* ستراسبورج (-- : --) نانت 15:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 4-0


* لوريان (-- : --) بوردو 15:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 1-2


* أنجيه (-- : --) موناكو 17:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 0-3


* ليون (-- : --) ليل 21:00  beIN 2  الذهاب 1-1


..................................................  .


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليـزي  الأسبوع 32


* ليفربول (1 : 1) نيوكاسل يونايتد
* وست هام يونايتد (0 : 1) تشيلسي
* شيفيلد يونايتد (1 : 0) برايتون
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (77) مانشستر يونايتد (66) ليستر سيتي (59) تشيلسي (58) وست هام (55)

..................................................  .

❖ #الدوري_الإسبانـي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 32


* إلتشي (1 : 0) ليفانتي
* بلد الوليد (1 : 1) قاديش
* فالنسيا (1 : 1) ديبورتيفو ألافيس
* ريال مدريد (0 : 0) ريال بيتيس
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو (73) ريال مدريد (71) برشلونة (68) إشبيلية (67) ريال بيتيس (50)

..................................................  .

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالـي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 33


* جنوى (2 : 0) سبيزيا
* بارما (3 : 4) كروتوني
* ساسولو (1 : 0) سامبدوريا
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإيطالي : انتر ميلان (76) ميلان (66) أتلانتا (65) يوفنتوس (65) نابولي (63)

..................................................  .

❖ #الدوري_الألمانـي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 31


* فولفسبورج (0 : 2) بوروسيا دورتموند
* فرايبورغ (1 : 1) هوفنهايم
* يونيون برلين (3 : 1) فيردر بريمن
* ماينز (2 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ
* باير ليفركوزن (3 : 1) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (71) لايبزيج (61) فولفسبورج (57) ينتراخت (56) دورتموند (55) 

..................................................  .

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسـي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 34


* سانت إيتيان (1 : 2) ستاد بريست
* ميتز (1 : 3) باريس سان جيرمان
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : باريس سان جيرمان (72) ليل (70) موناكو (68) ليون (67) مارسيليا (55)

..................................................  .


❖ #دوري_أبطال_آسيا  المجموعات


* استقلال دوشنبه - طاجيكستان (4 : 1) الهلال - السعودية
* شباب الأهلي دبي - الإمارات (3 : 1) اجمك - أوزبكستان
‏#ترتيب_المجموعة_A : استقلال دوشنبه (7) الهلال (7) شباب الأهلي (4) اجمك (4)

* الأهلي - السعودية (2 : 1) الشرطة - العراق
* استقلال - إيران (1 : 1) الدحيل - قطر
‏#ترتيب_المجموعة_C : الدحيل ( استقلال (7) الاهلي (7) الشرطة (0)


..................................................  .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم


‏ظ،ظ،‏ س  · 



‏ | مانشستر سيتي  توتنهام 


 | النهائي 
 | 06:30 مساءً 
 | عصام الشوالي 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“60” ألف دولار تنهي مشوار “كلارك” مع “المريخ”.






رغم أن تجربة الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” القصيرة في تدريب المريخ ما زالت في  بدايتها .. إلاَّ أن متابعات #سبورتاق تفيد بأنها تمضي نحو خواتيمها.. إذ  بات انتهاء مشوار المدير الفني الإنجليزي على سدة قيادة الأحمر سواء  بـ”الإقالة” أو “الإستقالة” أو “فسخ العقد” من طرف واحد مسألة وقت لا أكثر ،  وفقاً للمعطيات الحالية مالم تحمل الساعات القادمة مستجدات تؤدي إلى نزع  فتيل الأزمة التي تفجرت في الأيام الماضية والتي ينفرد “سبورتاق” بتفاصيلها  كاملة.
•سبورتاق | ناصر بابكر
â– الإتفاق
عقب عودة بعثة فريق الكرة بالمريخ من العاصمة الكونغولية “كينشاسا” بعد  مواجهة “فيتا كلوب” في الجولة الأخيرة من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال  أفريقيا.. عقد الطاقم الفني للمريخ بقيادة المدير الفني الإنجليزي “لي  كلارك” والمعد البدني المصري “إسلام جمال” اجتماعاً مع رئيس النادي “آدم  سوداكال” قدم من خلاله المدير الفني تقريراً حول الأوضاع بالفريق أوضح  خلاله أن المريخ يعاني من مشكلة بدنية كبيرة، وأنه عطفاً على ذلك يحتاج إلى  فترة إعداد طويلة قبل إنطلاقة النصف الثاني للموسم .. وطلب “كلارك” إقامة  معسكر في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة يبدأ في “22” أبريل ويستمر لـ”أكثر من  ثلاثة أسابيع”.
وانتهى الإجتماع بموافقة “سوداكال” على طلب المدير الفني والاتفاق على  المعسكر مع تكليف وكيل المدرب الإنجليزي ومحامي المريخ حالياً المصري “أحمد  عباس” بترتيب أمر المعسكر.
â– تأكيد وترتيب
بتاريخ “11” أبريل أدْلَى رئيس نادي المريخ “آدم سوداكال” بتصريحات  لـ”سبورتاق” أكّد من خلالها الإستجابة لطلب المدرب الإنجليزي والترتيب  لإقامة معسكر خارجي بالقاهرة استعدادا للنصف الثاني.
وبالعاصمة المصرية، كان وسيط اللاعبين والمدربين المصري والمحامي “أحمد  عباس” قد بدأ في ترتيب أمر المعسكر وتجهيز كل ما طلبه المدرب الإنجليزي مع  حصر التكاليف لتقديم تقرير لرئيس النادي “سوداكال” بالتكلفة.. كما حضر “لي  كلارك” من لندن إلى القاهرة للوقوف على تجهيزات المعسكر وتوفر كل مقومات  الإعداد الجيد التي طالب بها .. وكان وصول الإنجليزي للعاصمة المصرية وفقاً  لإتفاقه المسبق مع “سوداكال” على أمر المعسكر.
â– ”60â€³ ألف دولار
نقطة الخلاف وبداية تراجع “سوداكال” عن أمر المعسكر الخارجي، بدأت عندما  تسلم تقرير “أحمد عباس” حول التكلفة المالية للمعسكر وهي “60” ألف دولار  وتشمل معسكر يمتد لثلاثة أسابيع حيث يبدأ يوم “27” أبريل وينتهي يوم “18”  مايو على أن يقام المعسكر بفندق “موفنبيك” بمدينة “6 أكتوبر” وتشمل التكلفة  “الإقامة والإعاشة وملعب التدريبات وصالة “الجيمانزيوم” وحمام السباحة  و”الجاكوزي” وتوفير بص للبعثة وسيارة لرئيس البعثة إلى جانب إقامة مباراتين  وديتين”.
â– شكوك وتقصي
بعد تسلم “سوداكال” لتكلفة المعسكر بدأ يتردد في إقامة المعسكر الخارجي  ويتجه إلى الإكتفاء بمعسكر داخلي بالخرطوم، حيث كشفت مصادر لـ”سبورتاق” عن  شك رئيس نادي المريخ في تكلفة المعسكر وتكليفه لشخصية من جانبه بالسؤال  والترتيب لمعسكر بالقاهرة، وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق” .. فإن رئيس نادي  المريخ تسلم تقريراً يفيد بأن إقامة معسكر بفندق «خمس نجوم» لمدة ثلاثة  أسابيع يكلف مبلغ “45” ألف دولار لكنها لا تشمل «إيجار ملعب للتدريبات أو  إيجار صالة الجيمانزيوم أو توفير باص وسيارة للبعثة أو تكاليف إقامة  مباريات وديّة» حيث أن تلك القيمة هي تكلفة “إقامة واعاشة” البعثة لمدة  ثلاثة أسابيع.
â– تراجع وصدام
بعد أن تأكد “سوداكال” من أن تكلفة إقامة معسكر لثلاثة أسابيع بالقاهرة  لن تقل بأيّ حال من الأحوال عن “50” ألف دولار .. تراجع عن التزامه للمدرب  الإنجليزي وقرر إقامة المعسكر بالخرطوم ليدخل في صدام قوي مع “لي كلارك”  ووكيله “أحمد عباس” بعد أن رفض المدرب الإنجليزي فكرة إقامة المعسكر  بالخرطوم وأشار إلى أنه قد تحمل ظروفاً صعبة في فترته الأولى في ظل عدم  امتلاك النادي لملعب خاص للتدريبات واضطرار الفريق للتدرب على أرضيات سيئة  وعدم توفر صالات “جيمانيزيوم” متكاملة مع النقص الشديد في معدات ولوازم  التدريب في ظل عدم التزام “سوداكال” بتوفير المعدات التي طلبها الجهاز  الفني في بدايات عمله رغم وعوده المتكررة، إلى جانب مشكلة الإضاءة في  الملاعب ومشكلة انقطاع الكهرباء المتكرر بالخرطوم في ظل عدم إمكانية أداء  التدريبات عصراً في رمضان.
وعليه؛ رفض “كلارك” رفضاً قاطعاً أيّ إتجاه لإقامة المعسكر بالخرطوم  مشيراً إلى أن الفريق يحتاج إلى عمل مكثف في بيئة مهيئة من كافة النواحي  وعدم الإلتزام بتوفير هذا المعسكر يعكس عدم جدية الإدارة في تطوير الفريق  ومعالجة المشاكل التي يعانيها كما أنه يُعَد إخلالاً بالالتزامات تجاه  الطاقم الفني بعد الإتفاق المسبق على المعسكر.
â– النهاية
مع تمسك ” سوداكال” بموقفه الرافض لمعسكر القاهرة بسبب التكلفة  المالية.. وتمسك “كلارك” برفض معسكر الخرطوم وإرساله لرسالة رسمية بهذا  المعنى كما أنفرد”سبورتاق” بالأمس .. ومع تبقي “48” ساعة على الموعد الذي  يفترض أن تنطلق فيه تحضيرات المريخ وهو”27â€³ أبريل .. تبدو أزمة التدريب في  المريخ في طريقها إلى نهاية “معتادة ومكررة” برحيل الطاقم الفني سواء  “بالإستقالة” أو “الإقالة” أو “فسخ العقد” وذلك ما لم تحدث مستجدات تنهي  أزمة الإعداد خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة.
إذ تشير متابعات “سبورتاق” أن الأقرب حتى اللحظة أن يدخل المريخ النصف  الثاني من الموسم بطاقم تدريب جديد ينتظر أن يكون محلي حيث ترجح مصادر أن  يكون هدف “سوداكال” من افتعال أزمة المعسكر هو عدم الدفع بالعملة الصعبة  لإقامة معسكر خارجي من ناحية، وإجبار الطاقم الفني على الرحيل من أخرى  لتوفير الرواتب التي تدفع بالدولار.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الاحد ظ¢ظ¥ أبريل ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الفيفا تتصل بالمحامي طارق حسن للرد على افادات شداد وسوداكال.
#الفريق طارق : المريخ في حالة اختطاف.. وشداد يعشق الصراعات وإثارة الازمات.
#عرض سعودي لمدرب المريخ لي كلارك...
#جماهير المريخ تخشي مصير مجهول في التسجيلات الشتوية.
#نجم التسجيلات الأول ينتظر المريخ... و التبلدى يكتسح التسجيلات ويحدد موعد انطلاقة الاعداد.
#هل يضحي بكلارك؟ خلافات سوداكال مع المدربين الأجانب قصة ما بتعرف نهاية.
#مرتضى بتري : حاولنا الوصول إلى توافق مع سوداكال لكنه تمادي في نقض العهود.
#متوكل ود الجزيرة : نشكر سوداكال لانه وحد اهل المريخ بصورة لم تحدث من قبل.
#السمؤال ميرغني يكشف أسباب خروج الهلال من أبطال افريقيا.
#أجانب المريخ... تأخير جديد في اللحاق بالإعداد.
#الهلال يواصل إعداده الجاد للديربي ويقترب من المرحلة الثانية.
#نيوكاسل يعاقب ليفربول الهزيل.. و مبابي يفك شفرة ميتز.
#ديبالا مطلوب في مدريد... ظ£ عقارب تهدد جوارديولا في باريس.
#بوجبا يوضح موقفه من صيام رمضان.
#دكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... مبدعون بلا حدود (2) .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الريد كتل



 محمد أبو العز
 المجلس يشتغل شغلو و نحنا نشتغل شغلنا

* لا يُخفى على كل المريخاب الأوضاع التي يعيشها النادي الأعرق و الأكبر،حيث أن الأزمة المريخية في تصاعد مستمر و حتى الآن مازال سوداكال يعمل على إثارة القاعدة المريخية العريضة !!
* أقدم الرئيس السابق المُتمسك بمقعده على وضع حواجز خرسانية حول حرم النادي ليمنع أنصار المريخ من الدخول إلى حوش الدار في سابقة غريبة لم يسبقه فيها كل من مروا على تاريخ النادي العريق !!
* إلتزام الصمت من قبل المجلس المكلف سيعمل على تصاعد الوضع الراهن،لابد من التحرك السريع و ترك الإتكالية التي لا تجدي و كل يوم يمُر تتفاقم المشاكل و المتضرر الوحيد هو المريخ لا سواه .
* عندما دعى المجلس المكلف لقيام الجمعية العمومية وجد الكثير من أبناء المريخ الأوفياء الذين وقفوا معهم و دعموهم و ساندوهم حتى قيام الجمعية و كلنا يذكر الأحداث التي حدثت ذلك اليوم و الموقف القوي الذي إتخذته جماهير الكيان و محبيه و تم تعين المجلس بعدها و الذي من المفترض أن تكون له كلمة قوية تجاه ما يحدث بعيداً عن التصريحات التي لا تُغني من جوع .
* يجب أن يعمل المجلس المفوض على التحرك في كل الإتجاهات السيطرة على المكتب التنفيذي و النادي و الإستاد و فريق الكرة و تفعيل المكتب الإعلامي للمريخ وأن لا يصُب كل تركيزه في إتجاه واحد ( قضية لجنة الحوكمة ) فالقضية الآن تحت يد الفيفا و هناك من يُتابعها .
* في مجالس إدارات الأندية المحترفة يقسم العمل العمل على لجان أو دوائر مختصة مثل اللجنة القانونية التي تُتابع قضية لجنة الحوكمة حالياً إذاً يجب تفعيل بقية الدوائر ليقوم كل شخص بالعمل المطلوب منه على أكمل وجه .
* لذلك على الكندو و بقية الأعضاء التحرك و إستلام النادي و الإستاد فهم المسؤول الأول بموجب مخرجات الجمعية العمومية و إلا فاليذهبوا غير مأسوفٍ عليهم .
* المريخ فوق الجميع و كل ما يهمنا إستعادة المريخ و لا شئ سوى ذلك فإن لم تستطيعوا أن تُفرِضوا قوتكم المستمدة من مخرجات الجمعية العمومية ما جدوى وجدكم على كراسي مجلس نادي بحجم المريخ ؟!
* دعمنا قيام الجمعية حتى قامت و دعمنا المجلس المكلف بكل قوة و مازلنا ندعمه و سنظل ندعمه لكن عليكم أن تخطو خطوة قوية حتى لا يضيع كل ما حدث عبثاً و نعود إلى المربع الأول و تصبح مشكلتنا أكبر و حتى لا نعُض على أصابع الندم .
* شخصية المريخ الإدارية لا يجب أن تكون بهذا الضعف و الهشاشة التي لا تشبه المريخ الذي خرج عبره إداريين أفذاذ أمثال الأب الروحي شاخور رحمه الله و الرئيس الراحل مهدي الفكي و الرجل الذي يمثل كل أمة المريخ محمد الياس محجوب و أمثال الرئيس المحبوب جمال الرالي و المريخي المصادم عصام الحاج و مولانا أزهري وداعة الله و متوكل أحمد علي فكلهم كانوا يمتلكون الشخصية القوية و الحكمة في آن واحد .
* ترك سوداكال يفعل ما يحلو له سيُعجِل بسحب ثقة الجماهير من الكندو و رفاقه و هذا مالا نريده حتى لا تضيع جهود الرجال الذين وقفوا مع المجلس المفوض و تصدوا لكل المؤامرات التي كان شأنها تعطيل قيام الجمعية و حموا قيامها إلى أن نجحت .
* و قفنا بجانب المجلس المكلف لسحب الثقة من آدم سوداكال الذي إنتهت فترة ولايته منذ أكتوبر الماضي، لإنتشال المريخ من المستنقع الذي رماه فيه سوداكال و نظرًا لما وصل إليه النادى من مرحلة بالغة الصعوبة بسبب سوء تصرفات مجلس الإدارة و التردي الذي أصاب النادي في كل النواحي كلنا يعلم وضعية الإستاد الذي أصابه الخراب المتعمد و طال الخراب فريق الكرة نتيجة الإهمال المقصود و الخروج المذل من البطولة الأفريقية رغم إمتلاك المريخ لأفضل الخامات التي كانت في الساحة وعدم وجود رؤية فنية مستقبلية لإدارة كرة القدم !
* لهذه الأسباب أيدنا قيام الجمعية العمومية و لكن حتى الآن مازال المعزول يتحكم في كل ما يخُص الكيان،نُريد أن نرى خطوة جادة و سريعة من قبل أعضاء المجلس المكلف حتى و إن إستدعى مناشدة الجماهير للمرابطة داخل النادي و الإستاد و تكليف قناة المريخ ببث الأحداث من موقع الحدث أول بأول .

 مدرجات الريد كتل 

* الكرة الآن في ملعب جماهير المريخ إما أن تكون لنا كلمة قوية و إما أن نقبل بالوضع الراهن و نترك ذلك المحتال يفعل ما يريد بالمريخ !!
* مناقشة قضية المريخ تحت الشجر و داخل غرف الدردشة لن يُحل القضية،التجمع داخل حرم النادي و الإستاد هو الحل إن كنا نريد المحافظة على هذا الكيان العظيم .
* نشكر كل من شارك في التحركات السابقة و لكننا نريد التحرك من كافة جماهير المريخ و ليس كما كان في سابق التجمعات التي كانت بأعداد مخجلة !!
* لابد لجمهور المريخ من إستشعار الخطر الذي يحلق بالكيان حتى لا نبكي على اللبن المسكوب حينها لن يُجدي البكاء .
* لن تنفعنا السلبية و الإتكالية لابد أن يكون تجمعنا على قدر القضية و أن يكون حراكاً يشبه المريخ .
* أليس هذا هو المريخ العظيم حامل البطولات المحمولة جواً الذي نتباهى به أمام كل أندية السودان و نفخر بإنجازاته،أليس هذا هو المارد الأحمر الذي كثيراً ما أسعدنا و بكينا فرحاً لإنجازاته ؟!
* ها هو اليوم يحتاج لجميع أبنائه دون إستثناء،هل سنقف مكتوفي الأيدي و نجعله يغرق في ذلك المستنقع الذي أُدخِل فيه أم سنُلبي النداء مهرولين لنجدته ؟!
* علينا أن نعي تماماً أن المريخ يمُر بمنعطف خطير للغاية و مؤامرة خبيثة لكن إن تكاتف الجميع و تحرك المريخاب الأوفياء يمكننا إفشالها،لكن أن نقف و نُشاهد من على البُعد و نرمي اللوم هنا و هناك سيمضي الوقت و سنفقد الشئ الجميل الذي يجمعنا .
* لن نترك المريخ تحت رحمة أي كائن مهما كان وزنه و مكانته لذلك لابد لنا من التحرُك سريعاً إن لم نُدركه الآن ستُصبح المُشكلة أعظم .
* ليعمل المجلس المكلف المطلوب منه و لنعمل نحن المطلوب منا تجاه المريخ أيضاً،المهم هو مصلحة المريخ فقط .
* من ناحية أخرى فريق الكرة يعيش لحظات سيئة للغاية فعد تجمع اللاعبين و غياب المحترفين و بُعد المدرب و المعد البدني مشكلة كبيرة لحامل لقب الدوري !!
* عانى الفريق الأول بسبب عدم الإعداد منذ بداية الموسم و هاهو يمُر بنفس السيناريو بل أسوء من ذي قبل إهمال كبير يعيشه الفريق الأول و لا ندري ما الذي سيحدث في مقبل الأيام !!!
* اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فأشهد .
* يا نتحرك يا نتفرج و نبكي !!
* مساطب الريد كتل : آه يا حتة من الروح .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة

مأمون أبوشيبة

حتى أنت يا أبا جبل

 لقاء فيديو الكونفرس بين مسئولة لجنة الحوكمة وشئون الأعضاء بالفيفا مع شداد وسوداكال وأبوجبل حول الشكوى المقدمة من مجلس المريخ المكلف.. تحول بقدرة قادر إلى لقاء بالهاتف بدون صورة بحجة ضعيفة وواهية!! ليثير أطناناً من الشكوك حول حبكة جديدة لخداع وتضليل الفيفا نأمل أن تكشف الأيام تفاصيلها وما وراءها إن صحت..
* على الرغم من أن اللقاء كان بغرض التحقيق فيما يخص الشكوى المقدمة ضد شداد وسوداكال.. ولكن بعد اللقاء الهاتفي خرج علينا إعلام سوداكال بأن لجنة الحوكمة كلفتهم بخارطة طريق جديدة بمخاطبة السلطات الصحية لإقامة جمعية اجازة النظام الأساسي
* ثم خرجت تصريحات من أمين عام الاتحاد وصفت بالتضليل وذر الرماد على جمعية 27 مارس بل وكشفت انحياز الأمين العام للمشكو ضدهما شداد وسوداكال وهو يصف مجموعة المجلس المكلف وجمعية 27 مارس بالمعارضة!!
* أخونا مولانا حيدر التوم فند بعض أفعال  الأمين العام للاتحاد في قضية المريخ.. لينكشف هذا الرجل على حقيقته وهو يزدري المنصب المهيب الذي يتبوأه ويظهر بمظهر الموظف المطيع والسكرتير الخاص التابع لرئيس الاتحاد.. 
* آمين عام الاتحاد يكلفه النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد اللواء الدكتور عامر بإرسال مخرجات جمعية ظ¢ظ§ مارس للجنة الحوكمة بالفيفا. ودكتور عامر هو الرجل الثاني في الاتحاد ورئيس اللجنة الثلاثية المكلفة من قبل الاتحاد لحل مشكلة المريخ الإدارية..
* ومع ذلك تتسرب معلومة بأن ايميل دكتور عامر تم ارساله من قبل الأمين العام من غير ورق مروس!! 
* الأسافير تورد على لسان الأمين العام إنه ارسل الايميل بدون ورق مروس.. ثم يخرج وينفي.. ثم يلتقي بوفد من اتحاد الجمهور و يكرر على مسامعهم ذات الاسطوانة. 
* ومن إفادات مولانا حيدر إنه شخصياً وعلى مرتين حمل ً مذكرات للاتحاد.. وحاول تسليمها للأمين العام ففي المرة الأولى طالبه الأمين للعام بأن يسلم المذكرة لمسئول البوستة بالاتحاد.
ولكن المسؤول افاد (أن التوجيهات التي صدرت إليه بأن أي مذكرة تتعلق بالمريخ تسلم إلى الأمين العام مباشرة).. وبالعودة إلى هذا الأخير  يصرخ ويولول ويقول (انا كمان عندي تعليمات ما استلم اي حاجة تتعلق بالمريخ)!! ولكنه اضطر للاستلام بعد تدخل اللواء  عامر..
*وفي المرة الثانية رفض التوقيع على استلام المذكرة المرفوعة من جماهير المريخ في الوقفة الاحتجاجية.. فقال له مولانا حيدر إن المؤسسية تقتضي أن يوقع أو لا يستلم.. إلا أن الجماهير أصرت على أن يستلم.. فاستلم بدون توقيع ولكن تم توثيق الاستلام بالتصوير..
* يمكن الاستنتاج ان هذا الرجل متوتر تجاه المريخ.. وولاؤه لمن يسيره بات أكبر من ولائه لشرف مهنته المهيبة والمحترمة في الفيفا.. ولكنها غير ذلك في بعض دول العالم الثالث حيث تعقد الولاءات الصغيرة والتافهة على حساب المؤسسية والقيم السمحة والأهداف الكبرى.
* المذكرة الأولى لمولانا حيدر التي استلمها الأمين العام بصعوبة كانت تتعلق بالجمعية العمومية حيث طالب مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالأغلبية (6 أعضاء) طالبوا الأمين العام بتحويل طلبهم إلى اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد كدعوة لرقابة جمعية ظ¢ظ§ مارس. 
* لكن الأمين العام وبدلاً عن اللجنة القانونية حول الخطاب إلى رئيس الاتحاد!! الذي بدوره كتب خطابا معنونا إلى الكندو وعلى أسد غيب فيه حق المجلس القانوني وأوهم بأن الفيفا لا تعترف إلا بسوداكال.. متدخلاً بموجبه  في الشأن المريخي تدخلا أكثر من سافر!! ثم يأتي (عند اللزوم) ويضحك على الجميع بعدم جواز التدخل في شئون الأعضاء..
* والمذكرة الثانية (الجماهيرية) كانت تتعلق بمحاسبة شداد وتحويله للجنة الانضباط. وبالطبع تم تجاهلها فشداد هو المسيطر على كل شيء في الاتحاد.. يأتي بالشرطة..  يأتي بادم.  وآدم يأتي بالشفته المسلحين.. ولا معقب عليه..

* ما يحدث للمريخ لا يقتصر على هيمنة وسيطرة واستبداد شداد وسوداكال بل هناك منظومة كاملة وموزعة الأدوار في جهات أخرى مؤثرة بعضها له ولاء متزمت لمنافسي المريخ وبعضها له مصالح وأجندة خاصة.. وكلهم يلعبون اللعبة الكبرى لهدم وتدمير الكيان المريخي عبر دعم وتثبيت أراجوزهم وألعوبتهم الذي وجدوا فيه ضالتهم..
* إذا نجح هؤلاء في تضليل الفيفا وتمكين سوداكال من الاستمرارية.. فستدخل المعركة بين الكيان المريخي ومنظومة شداد والاستبداد مرحلة المواجهة الخطرة ومقابلة الفوضى بالفوضى والعبث بالعبث.. وبعدها فعلى المسئولين في مؤسسات الدولة المختصة أن يتحملوا عواقب ما يمكن أن يحدث نتيجة غضهم الطرف وسكوتهم أمام الجرائم التي تحدث في حق الكيان المريخي وجماهيره المليونية..
* كنت أحترم الدكتور أبوجبل كثيراً كرجل له باع طويل في الإدارة الرياضية داخل وخارج السودان بجانب مهنيته وسيرته الناصعة.. ولكننا أصبنا بخيبة أمل كبيرة في هذا الرجل بعد سقوطه الأخلاقي المدوي في قضية المريخ.. والمؤسف إن خيبتنا فيه جاءت بعد كل هذا العمر الطويل للرجل.. ويا لها من سوء خاتمة..

زمن إضافي

* فشل المريخ في تدعيم صفوف فريق الكرة وسد الثغرات الكبيرة التي كشفتها المباريات الأفريقية الأخيرة.. بعد أن حرم شداد ألعوبته الفاشل سوداكال  من التسجيلات..!! 
* وبالمقابل دخل الهلال ساحة التسجيلات مرتاحاً بلا منافس وأكمل تسجيلات في هدوء ..  وفي نفس الوقت وبرعاية وتغطية الاتحاد اعار  اللاعبين بالجملة رغم وصوله للرقم الأقصى للإعارات منذ التسجيلات السابقة..  
* هناك إصرار شديد في الاتحاد لتعويض الهلال خيبته الأفريقية وفشل المليارديرات في الداخل والخارج من تحقيق انجاز يسد الرمق رغم كل الدعومات وخرق القوانين لهم عبر شداد بجانب دعومات برقو ولجان باني وتعاونية وغيرها..
* وتعويض الهلال سيكون بالدوري التافه والمشبوه.. وبالطبع لن يجدون مشكلة هذه المرة بوجود الفاشل والمدمر للمريخ سوداكال..
* الهلال دعم صفوفه وبدا الإعداد.. والفاشل سوداكال الفالح في مواجهة جماهير المريخ بالشفتة والبلطجية بعد أن فشل في دعم صفوف المريخ دخل في خلاف مع المدرب كلارك الذي طالب بمعسكر في القاهرة لأن المريخ لا يجد ملاعب جيدة ومضاءة في رمضان بالخرطوم..
* سوداكال البخيل من الصعب أن يتكفل بمعسكر خارجي للفريق.. كما أن غبائه جعله يدخل في خلاف مع داعمه الأول التازي.. والذي كان يمكن بإشارة صغيرة أن يقيم معسكراً للمريخ في أوروبا وليس القاهرة.. 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

